# Pour on for lice? Diluted?



## wishfulthinking (19 February 2008)

Hi,

I realise that the pour on lice treatments most people use are not approved for horses. So bearing in mind that do you dilute them to the ranges that have been used in equine studies or do you just use it as directed for cattle(or sheep or dogs)? Also what brand do you use? Coopers/Flypor/Deosec?

Thanks a million!


----------



## liveryblues (19 February 2008)

A friend had a prob with lice on her cob , she found frontline treament most effective. You can buy it from vets for dogs in a pump version. you spray it on &amp; once it is dry it is safe, ie grooming etc. it works for upto three months, you could see the lice dying! it worked a treat.


----------



## Llwyncwn (20 February 2008)

Ditto LB, Frontline every time


----------



## native (20 February 2008)

I've used 'spot on' for cattle.  I got it from my vets and you just dribble it along their backs, kills all their little pets


----------



## DuckToller (20 February 2008)

My cream pony gets lice every year (we are near woods with deer so blaming them).  Use an organic powder bought from local horse shop which does the trick,  no pesticides in it, seems to be made of finely ground corn powder - presumably chokes the lice to death?!


----------



## Wooleysmum (20 February 2008)

I use Flypor, just dribble it from mane to tail. Works a treat, zaps the critters dead!


----------



## wishfulthinking (20 February 2008)

Thanks for the replies,

And you've never had a bad reaction using flypor or spoton?


----------



## Donkeymad (20 February 2008)

Deosect is designed for horses - and a very effective fly and lice repellant.


----------



## native (20 February 2008)

None of mine have had bad reactions with Spot On, and a friend has used it on hers with no problems either


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (20 February 2008)

Be aware that there are 2 different kinds of lice...sucking ones that do what it says (yuk) and biting ones that I think feed on the dry flakes of shed skin in the horses coat. Also yuk. Frontline zaps one sort but not t'other. My vets recommended Battles louse powder as the best and most effective even though apparently it says on the packet "not for animal use"! I've Googled this and it is quite cheap on line. Got some on order for my 2 as there's lice on the yard at the mo, though no sign of it on mine yet. My hairy girl had feather mites and 2 jabs off the vet, 10 days apart, have done the job there.


----------



## wishfulthinking (21 February 2008)

Thanks, yes these are biting lice, 

Have used the powder (not for animal use! To the best of my knowledge it used to be sold for use on horses but when they checked the withdrawal period for meat it was out of this world so they not say not for use on horses) 

but I'm not convinced it is that effective, this is a new one in to me and I'll like to just get rid of the little blighters as soon as possible and not mess around with powders.

thanks for the info on frontline, will probably use spot on though as I can get it more easily.


----------



## Donkeymad (21 February 2008)

My vet also recommended the 'Not for use on Horses' stuff - and he really is a great equine vet.


----------

